# Duckweed



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

anyone ever use this??........i got it it looks cool but i hear it can be a pain in the ass and it spreads very quickly.


----------



## Ydav (Aug 17, 2004)

It kept dying on me









the only light I have is a full specrum work lamp from home-dopt... college student budget, what a joke


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

i heard it does grow very fast, but the main trouble with it is it can get caught in your filter if your not careful.


----------



## tick (Apr 16, 2004)

Grows rapidly in the right contition.Its a bitch to remove from a tank where its not wanted and it covers too much light for the other bottom plants to grow.


----------



## xpac (Apr 29, 2004)

f2esh said:


> anyone ever use this??........i got it it looks cool but i hear it can be a pain in the ass and it spreads very quickly.


 I got duckweed because I wanted it to cover the top. I have a lot of filtration in my tank, and all the duckweed did was get sucked up and clog the intakes on my filters, so I got rid of it....


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

I have tons of duckweed in one of my Koi ponds, its supposed to be good for them and they love it.


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

i had it in a couple of my tanks and i noticed it caused my plants to grow taller in competition for light. it was a very cool accident. my piranhas loved it to because it gave them shade. just be carefull not to swish your tank to much cause it will collect on your filter intakes. i totally recomend it.


----------

